# CORONA Atlas Project



## AWP (Sep 13, 2013)

A project at the U of Arkansas (I know, right? Arkansas?) that takes images from the CORONA program and uses them for archaeological research.

Program explained:
http://cast.uark.edu/home/research/...y/corona-satellite-imagery-digital-atlas.html

The website:
http://corona.cast.uark.edu/index.html

CORONA itself:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corona_(satellite)

I'll be honest, I didn't see much but I only spent a few minutes playing around with the site. In that it covers the Mideast, those of you who went there can see what it looked like in the early 70's.

Cheers!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 13, 2013)

That link is crushing my AOL.......:wall:

Anyone have any 8000 free minutes CD's laying around....:blkeye:


----------



## x SF med (Sep 15, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> That link is crushing my AOL.......:wall:
> 
> Anyone have any 8000 free minutes CD's laying around....:blkeye:


 
AOL...  you must be an AQ spy....   Nobody uses AOL anymore, and haven't since 1993...


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 16, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> That link is crushing my AOL.......:wall:
> 
> Anyone have any 8000 free minutes CD's laying around....:blkeye:


seriously? aol?

Bro, we have to talk; you are soo 1990's.


----------



## Johca (Sep 16, 2013)

All those images were obtained by capturing on film that had to be retrieved or recovered once jettisoned from the orbiting satellite.    This document http://alaska.net/~jcassidy/pdf_files/HART History.pdf  discloses a bit of how this film was recovered.  Yep them pre AOL days were also before GPS, before SATCOM, before RAMZ, before High Glide Ratio Parachutes and before a lot of other tech luxuries.


----------

